# 1992 Audi 100 V6 2.8(AAH) Quattro Auto Tran: Engine problems



## quickrotor (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I have 2 problems here:
1. When starting the engine: 
- it is ok when starting and begin to act unstable after 40sec-90sec as if it is going to die out. If pressing the gas pedal during this period, the rpm needle is going in the opposite direction as if going to die suffocating.
-can't drive the car immediately if do so at low speed (by releasing the brake and not pressing the gas pedal, the engine will die out very soon) otherwise after 2/3minute letting the engine running idle then its is all fine to run normally again.
- fuel pump & filter are quite new.
- new air filter.
-just change new spark plugs & ignition lead cable (BREMI)
problems still not solved please advise if there is anything else to check.
2. there are feeling of pause/lag in the engine speed during acceleration. I can experience at lease 2 pauses or lags feeling by accelerating all the way from standstill (from traffic stop) up to 100km/h. one at lower car speed and the other at higher ard 80km/h. At lower speed usually I need to release the gas pedal and step on it again if not and push it harder then the rpm needle will be sinking as if it is going to 0 and die out.
Are these 2 problems related? i run out of idea what to do with them.
not sure if it is air flow problem or electrical problems. are there any known problems of this happening? are there any cheaper options that i can try first like replace relays or sensors?


----------



## AvantBoy19 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: 1992 Audi 100 V6 2.8(AAH) Quattro Auto Tran: Engine problems (quickrotor)*

Check you fuel injectors and lines, it probably wouldnt be a bad idea to have them cleaned or replaced. Oxygen sensor may have something to do with it not running smoothly after a short warm up period. The sensor may be bad causing a weak signal to the ECU therefore leaning the engine out and smothering with too much air. Im not quite sure if that engine has a TPS sensor, but the ECU also adjust fuel intake by reading the pusle width of the TPS sensor when the throttle is opened. 
good luck


_Modified by AvantBoy19 at 5:33 PM 9/21/2008_


----------



## quickrotor (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: 1992 Audi 100 V6 2.8(AAH) Quattro Auto Tran: Engine problems (AvantBoy19)*

Thank you very much for the recommendations! 
Will update the results in the near future.


----------

